# user security



## familyfirst09

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post or not. I thought I set my user preferences so that my threads, profile, pics, etc can only be viewed by registered users. But when I'm not logged in I can see everything???

Also, wondering if I can move my thread to the private members section? Is there more private? Can general public read?

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

your threads, except those in private members section, can be viewed by all (and even then I suspect the thread title can be viewed from your profile page), and I think your profile is also publicly available, but your photo albums can be set to friends only.

Private member section is only accessible to members with more than 30 posts or something like that.


----------

